# Trolling in 100ft to 400ft.



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

i would like to know what you guys that troll out of Pensacola pass catch April-May-Jun-July 20 to 30 miles offshore at about 100ft to 400ft?Thanks for your help Al.


----------



## LRAD (Aug 13, 2009)

We have caught several wahoo (and missed several others, see my post re high speed trolling) in between 400 and 250 feet of water over the past two summers.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

wahoo, black fins, mahia, maybe a bill... troll north of the Nipple east/west .. Oriskany to the yellow gravel area.. go to Out cast or Half Hitch for up to date info on weed lines etc..


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I start in May. As a general rule. King Mackerel 40-120', Wahoo 180' and beyond, Sailfish 120' and beyond, Whites 400' and beyond, Blue Marlin 180' and beyond, Dolphin 120' and beyond, Blackfin Tuna 120' and beyond. King Mackerel and Wahoo are the most reliable, it can take a good boat six days to catch a billfish in the NGOM.


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Work your way out to the 50 fathom drop and do a zig-zagging trolling pattern working across the 50 fath line going from 275ft and out to 400ft and back. I've boated a ton of great fish over the years around that line including yellowfin and balckfin tuna, big dolphin, blue and white marlin, sailfish and wahoo close to 90lbs. Its usually very reliable from mid-May through until the start of November. Theres also some great bottom fish along that edge.


----------

